# Musky on the Huron?



## Esox31 (Aug 3, 2013)

I know that there is Musky from below the Belleville dam to the mouth of the river. I've been to Huroc Park quite often over the last few weeks fishing below the coffer dam and heard of pike and musky being caught by the big dam at the park on the telegraph side? Does anyone have any advice on which side of the big dam this is referring too? Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

The backwaters I think. I catch a ton of pike back there in the summers never tried fall but it's worth a try.


----------



## Esox31 (Aug 3, 2013)

Is that where it is still water?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I've caught them all over the park. Doesn't matter where, back waters, big dam, coffer...

If you really want to get into 'em, put on your hiking boots and hit some Metro Park land. Crawling through brush and climbing a couple of the steep washed out banks has gotten me into some nice ones.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

It really doesn't matter which said I've seen em caught on both sides I caught one on the Telegraph side right in front of the damn...


----------



## Esox31 (Aug 3, 2013)

YPSIFLY said:


> I've caught them all over the park. Doesn't matter where, back waters, big dam, coffer...
> 
> If you really want to get into 'em, put on your hiking boots and hit some Metro Park land. Crawling through brush and climbing a couple of the steep washed out banks has gotten me into some nice ones.
> 
> ...


I would love to have a whole day's worth of hunting some musky down throughout the Metro Parks. I plan on heading out tomorrow morning to Huroc at 6 A.M. to see what I can get. I'll probably just hop around to areas where I think might hold them. Stocked up on some Mepp spinners and X-raps, hopefully I'll be good to go


----------

